# True!



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

mjb.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

So, so true.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

the majority of people just eat takeout and readymeals

but id take choosing what to cook over the endless paperwork of adulthood anyday.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I like it even better when we do finally figure something out and then the kids scram at their plates.


----------

